# Product Review - Clear Cure Goo



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

At the insistence of a friend of mine, I ordered some Clear Cure Goo.

http://www.clearcuregoo.com/

I've had it on my tying table for several weeks. Finally set down to the vise last night to give it a try. First impression, this stuff is awesome. I only tried it on a couple of spoon flies, but I'll be trying it out on some other types this weekend.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been using it for a couple weeks and I'm sold. No more epoxy for me. Put it in place and zap it. I just picked up some of the brushable type yesterday to build up heads and coat the thread.

I did a couple dozen rattle flies last week and they turned out great. The coating over the braid extending onto the eyes should really make it a tough fly good for many fish instead of just a couple. My past attempts have always lost their eyes or shredded the braid after a few fish.

This is prior to adding the wing.


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I love it. I use it on everything from spoon flies to epoxy shrimp. One of the best uses for it is making shrimp eyes. Put a drop on some mono, zap it and use a paint pen to blacken it...


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*clear cure goo*

This stuff is very COOL. I'm sold on it. No more mess'n with epoxy


----------

